# 2001 740i transmission filter?



## mmanship (Jan 15, 2008)

I was just told by the local dealer there was no filter in the transmission. I called and asked them to just change the fluid and filter and they said $200 bucks to just change the fluid and that there was no filter. Is ther really no filter to change?


----------



## nidyanazo (Nov 30, 2007)

Go somewhere else! Of course it has a filter! If they told you that, I would never use that shop.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I agree... they should know better. Use only an OEM "Filtran" filter. Aftermarket ones are known to collapse and cause transmission whine noises.

Link: Part #11 here.









(Photo from DavidC)









(Photo from Mike Burnett)


----------

